# Mare producing milk - NOT in foal



## CazD (2 March 2009)

I need some advice about my mare.  I thought I'd give her a really good grooming this weekend seeing as the weather was good but she reacted very violently when I got anywhere near her udder.  This is completely unlike her - normally she is so quiet she could be handled by a toddler.  Once I'd managed to probe around her teats I found she was producing a creamy yellow substance from both teats.  She is 16 and has had two foals in the past - but not for the past 10/11 years.  She is most definitely not in foal (she lives with two other mares and there are no other horses on the yard).


----------



## Bossdog (2 March 2009)

If she is in pain with it, I'd suspect some sort of infection, I don't know about mastitis in a non lactating mare but maybe worth getting the vet to check just in case.


----------



## flyingfeet (2 March 2009)

She could have an infection, which is why she reacted violently - suggest you get the vet out as she probably needs antibios to help clear it up.


----------



## natalia (2 March 2009)

Its not uncommon for ex broodmares to produce milk, esp at this time of the year as they feel their bodies gear up for foaling. If its clear and drippy its no problem, I would be a little concerned if it was coming out yellow. If she is in pain and the swelling is very hard to the touch call the vet ASAP. It may be worth you giving them a quick ring for peace of mind anyway.


----------



## ironhorse (2 March 2009)

She could have mastitis - our mare has been on regumate for the past 3 summers and gets swollen udders when we stop the treatment due to hormonal changes.
Vet warned me to look out for udders going hard or any discharge as it could mean mastitis which is VERY painful for them - I would get your vet out asap.


----------



## CazD (2 March 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Its not uncommon for ex broodmares to produce milk, esp at this time of the year as they feel their bodies gear up for foaling. If its clear and drippy its no problem, I would be a little concerned if it was coming out yellow. If she is in pain and the swelling is very hard to the touch call the vet ASAP. It may be worth you giving them a quick ring for peace of mind anyway. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Her udders dont look particularly swollen and they are definitely not hard.  Once I had gently squeezed them and released about a teaspoon of  liquid from each of them the mare seemed OK about me handling them - it was just the initial touching of her teats that upset her.  The liquid is a sort of creamy yellow colour, definitely not clear.  It appears as small drips when her teats are squeezed.


----------



## Keltic (2 March 2009)

My 29yo mare gets this every year and has done for the last 10yrs, my vet says nothing to worry about just make sure teats are clean, use summer fly cream on them to avoid flystrike etc dont keep squeezing teats as that just encourages it. If you worried get the vet to check her.


----------



## Daisychain (2 March 2009)

If she has had foals then all old broodmares seem to have something in their teats, i shouldnt worry to much, from what you describe it sounds that she was being more mareish about you touching her bits lol!


----------



## Silverspring (2 March 2009)

Definitely keep an eye on her udders, if she continues to act out of character I would at least call your vet for a chat and see if it's worth him coming out.  Mares can get Mastitas (sp?) at any time of year but it is more common in the summer due to flies etc.

My girl (has had 3 foals) gets swollen udders in the summer with the lovely grass, she gets her teats plastered in yellow fly cream to prevent any infection from flies etc.  She is never funny about me touching her lady parts, I think if she suddenly took a disliking to it I would get a vet.


----------

